# horseradish mustard recipe?



## archeryrob (May 14, 2020)

Anyone make a horseradish mustard recipe? I got some at the Amish market and choked on it with a pretzel, but it was off the hook for a homemade braunschweiger sandwich.

Looking for small scale recipes to try and alter.


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2020)

Try Foamhearts black mustard recipe with horseradish added...  maybe horseradish powder...  Don't know...  never tried it....


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2020)

Horseradish Granules
					

Reach for Horseradish Granules to bring out the flavor of everything from succulent Roast Beef sandwiches to juicy Salmon fillets.




					www.americanspice.com


----------



## zwiller (May 15, 2020)

I live near an amish area and can get it for you if you want but on Amazon and ebay.  Been a while since I've had it but I recall it being pretty hot.  If dead set on making it, I expect the recipe to dead simple BUT you will probably need FRESH horseradish to make it close to legit (hot).  Not sure if store bought will cut it.  My parents grow it and NOTHING equals fresh.


----------

